# Consulting on Canadian war films/TV shows...



## thewatchmaker (3 May 2011)

I was wondering, do the Canadian Forces have people whose job it is to serve as some sort of expert consultant on TV shows or movies that depict the CF? Or would that kind of work be entirely freelance? (Because i would think that the military would have a vested interest in making sure that all of the details are right, right?)

Relatedly, is there any office/person with the DND whose job it is to watch what gets made and report back on how it reflects on the Canadian military? (I'm thinking of some time that I spent briefly working in Ontario's Ministry of Health, where there was a person who's sole job it was to look at newspapers and magazines every day and put together a package of articles that mention healthcare, complete with his analysis of their view.)


----------



## Rheostatic (4 May 2011)

> TV shows or movies that depict the CF


Do such things exist?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 May 2011)

There is a guy on CGN called Longshot that does supply firearms and I think techincal assistance to movies filmed in Canada. Others  such as http://www.internationalmovie.com/ supply vehicles and uniforms


----------



## Strike (6 May 2011)

thewatchmaker said:
			
		

> Relatedly, is there any office/person with the DND whose job it is to watch what gets made and report back on how it reflects on the Canadian military? (I'm thinking of some time that I spent briefly working in Ontario's Ministry of Health, where there was a person who's sole job it was to look at newspapers and magazines every day and put together a package of articles that mention healthcare, complete with his analysis of their view.)



That would be a PAO, who would also monitor print, internet and radio.  That's not all that they do though.


----------



## chrisf (6 May 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Do such things exist?



You haven't seen ZOS? Don't watch ZOS.


----------



## HollywoodCowboy (9 May 2011)

The airforce supplied a Herc for "The Incredible Hulk" in Trenton.

A show called "Combat Hospital" is being filmed right now, sadly the CF missed on this one.

CBC made "Peacekeepers" and "Juno" with the help from the CF.


----------



## Strike (9 May 2011)

If you look closely during "A-Team" when people are running away from the Herc on the apron you'll see that they're wearing CADPAT.  Also take a close look at the F-18s.  Specifically at the paint job under the cockpits.   ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (11 May 2011)

thewatchmaker said:
			
		

> I was wondering, do the Canadian Forces have people whose job it is to serve as some sort of expert consultant on TV shows or movies that depict the CF? . . . . . .



For the 1993 TV movie "Ordeal in the Arctic" members of the CF are listed in the credits.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0107754/fullcredits#cast


> Other crew
> 
> Tessa Abdull                .... administrator
> *N.E. Bonikowsky       .... base coordinator: Edmonton (as Captain N.E. Bonikowsky)*
> ...


----------



## SoldierInAYear (26 Jun 2011)

The Discovery show Combat School is airing again. Next show is tomorrow at 7:00AM EST then July 3rd 1:00PM EST


----------

